# Demetris Nichols May Not Get The Opportunity To Take A Shot



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> It's been said Demetris Nichols never had a bad game at the Garden in his four seasons at Syracuse. But if the Knicks can't make another trade to reduce their roster size, Nichols may not get the chance to shine here for the home team.
> 
> Nichols, acquired by the Knicks on draft night, will have to beat out two of these three players - Fred Jones, Dan Dickau and Nate Robinson - to make the final 15-man roster.
> Nichols, Portland's 53rd pick whom the Knicks got for a 2008 second-rounder, is full of bravado. The Knicks are still looking for a bona fide outside shooter, and that's what Nichols does. Nichols, who won the Big East tournament at the Garden in 2006, put on a show at his Knicks/Nets private workout, sources say.
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/0704200...s_taking_his_best_shot_knicks_marc_berman.htm
I hope he makes the team!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I hope he makes the team!


Me too, I really wanna be able to see what this kid can do. Hope he makes the team and gets a few minutes too. Ill take him over all three of those mentioned players.:biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I questioned trading for him immediatly. I think he coulda gone undrafted, and we coulda just got him from free agency. Why Isiah gave up a 2nd next year for him, is beyond me.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Uh.... Think about what you wrote...*

We didn't trade for him before he was picked. Portland had already drafted him, so the likely hood he would go undrafted was nil. He will be a much better player than either Jones or Dickau in his first year if he gets time. They need to find a way to keep him.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Uh.... Think about what you wrote...*



alphaorange said:


> We didn't trade for him before he was picked. Portland had already drafted him, so the likely hood he would go undrafted was nil. He will be a much better player than either Jones or Dickau in his first year if he gets time. They need to find a way to keep him.


portland drafted him for us. POrtland didnt draft him and then trade him to NY, a deal was in place and they chose simply who the knicks told them to choose.

Might as well just stash in the nbdl for the time being.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Uh.... Think about what you wrote...*



alphaorange said:


> We didn't trade for him before he was picked. Portland had already drafted him, so the likely hood he would go undrafted was nil. He will be a much better player than either Jones or Dickau in his first year if he gets time. They need to find a way to keep him.


Agreed...He will be our ONLY consistent shooter,has decent size,long wingspan and is more athletic than given credit for...

Fred Jones is a 6'2" slasher with no range,Dickau is an undersized PG,and Nate is a 2 in a 5'4" body...

Hopefully Nichols proves his worth in SL


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Storm....*

You got inside info or are you just expressing your opinion? They could have just swapped picks before Nichols came up if that is what they wanted. The timing is contrary to what you say, although you could be correct.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

offer from a nets fan a future second round pick for Nichols


----------



## DanielGibson4MVP (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello NBDL.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Lets send Jerome James overseas


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

da1nonly said:


> Lets send Jerome James overseas


So that he can eat it?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I think it's just a rumor and will remain a rumor. Isaiah will try to unload guys in a 2 for 1 deal or either Dickau will be bought out.

I'm completely sold on Nichols, I personally think that he should be the first SG off the bench backing up Jamal. He's 6'8 very long, bigger than most SGs and the best shooter off the bench plays decent defense and can create his own shot, and he moves well off the ball, his pump fake fadeaway has been unstoppable in th summer league so far. This night alone when Nate decided to pass the ball he put up an easy 17 points just on those damn fadeaways and he's not a chucker he actually passes it up when it's not there for him.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

da1nonly said:


> Lets send Jerome James overseas


LOL! Maybe we can sign him up to play in Siberia.

Seriously though, they need to pull off a deal that gets rid of more players than we get in return. Or maybe we should buy James out. I dunno :whoknows:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> So that he can eat it?


the people?

And I was thinking more like japan. Sumo?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Right now...*

Nichols is the best player on the team not named Balkman. He's gotten better every game. For those that like stats, he is at 50% from 3 and around 55% all around. He makes few mistakes, is unselfish, and plays very solid defense. Although Chandler has been solid, he is not as good as Nichols at this point. In my opinion, if a guy doesn't play defense this year (read: JC, Nate, etc), send him packing. We have plenty of guys that will.


----------



## bcoleman123 (Jul 13, 2007)

I really hope he makes the team..he can be a solid role player off the bench, he can shoot, play defense. He would be a good fit.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Nichols is the best player on the team not named Balkman. He's gotten better every game. For those that like stats, he is at 50% from 3 and around 55% all around. He makes few mistakes, is unselfish, and plays very solid defense.


I agree I think Nichols is a gem that was found by zeke. Theres no question in my mind he should get on the team and get some playing time.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I think we can all agree that Nichols was definitely a steal at the 53rd pick probaly the best steal of the 2nd round simply because he was picked so low.

I was watching the reruns of the SL games a few things I noticed on Nichols game is that though he has incredible range and accuracy on his shot, it's not a quick release. One of the reasons why defenders can still catch up to him on those semi open shots and also the reason why he resorts to the pump fake and then fades away to get it off, I think it's smart that he plays to his strengths but he needs to develope a quicker release on that shot.

He plays good defense which made him stood out for me at first I thought great another Kyle Korver but not at all, he plays good D and really makes the effort. That said he's not a good rebounder which is why he's better off at the SG position and at 6'8 that sounds pretty damn good but not really because he doesn't have good handles and his speed is just average which is why he doesn't seem to penetrate that much. He's not that fast to get sizable seperation from his defender, he's better at finishing off breaks where he doesn't need to put the ball on the ground that much.

But what impressed me the most was how well he moves off the ball, he seems to have a good grasp on where to place himself in certain situtations if only Nate had half of his brain working he would've seen how often Nichols was open in these games. I hope when the regular season starts that he's on the roster and that the PGs actually pass to him because he can really shoot.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Watch again..............*

While his release will never be confused with Dell Curry's, it is better than average. He is also pretty fast which is why he gets out on the break so much. You are right about his handle needing work but wrong about his board work. He is playing guard and as such has a responsibility to get back on defense. Its also is tough to get offensive boards when you are playing deep most of the time. He had double doubles at the 'cuse and averaged around 4-5 boards playing in a zone. He is a very real nba player.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> So that he can eat it?


LOLOLOLOL

repped


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

he fell to 53 because he has bad footwork, and is very inconsistent,also he could`nt guard a poster of the guy he`s sposed to be checking 

That said i hope it works out for him with the knicks but i fear he`s destined for europe


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I've come to the belief that the knicks always intended on packaging Jones and dickau in mid aug. when its possible to do with a young guy to clear up roster space.

I think the knicks are just letting this stuff simmer to not lower their bargaining position. but even if they didn't all nichols has to do is not go anywhere they will be forced to offer him a QO and he can then accept it or not...if he accepts it he is a knick ...if not he can go to europe.

sometimes it works out very well for the player , chris duhon made the bulls give him an offer or lose his rights right before his rook season and got a 3 yr. 10 mil. deal after his rookie season .

i dont think nichols is one of the guys who should worry about being cut.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Wrong....*

If the Knicks tender a qualifying offer, they hold his rights until a year from the draft in which he was picked. Nichols has no power at all.

And to Starbury above: you have absolutely no clue about Nichols. Why don't you admit it? The guy is a very solid defender, even IT said he was surprised. Why don't you explain in technical terms the problem with his footwork? Enlighten us all.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Wrong....*



alphaorange said:


> If the Knicks tender a qualifying offer, they hold his rights until a year from the draft in which he was picked. Nichols has no power at all.
> 
> And to Starbury above: you have absolutely no clue about Nichols. Why don't you admit it? The guy is a very solid defender, even IT said he was surprised. Why don't you explain in technical terms the problem with his footwork? Enlighten us all.....


no alpha , if nichols accepts the QO he is a knick , or they have to set him free.

not rocket science there. it puts the knicks in a position to lose their asset and makes Thomas looks very bad because he gave away next year's #2 for him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You're wrong Grinch*

From the CBA:

(a) A Team that drafts a player shall, during the period from the date of such NBA Draft (hereinafter, the “Initial Draft”) to the date of the next Draft (hereinafter, the “Subsequent Draft”), be the only Team with which such player may negotiate or sign a Player Contract, provided that, on or before the July 15 immediately following the Initial Draft (for a First Round Pick), or in the two (2) weeks before the September 5 immediately following the Initial Draft (for a Second Round Pick), such Team has made a Required Tender to such player. If a Team has made a Required Tender to such a player and the player has not signed a Player Contract within the period between the Initial Draft and the Subsequent Draft, the Team that drafted the player shall lose its exclusive right to negotiate with the player and the player will then be eligible for selection in the Subsequent Draft.

Whether or not the Knicks made a qualifying offer is unknown but I would have to assume that IT would have at least done that to protect his investment. It does not require Nichols to sign it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Any chance Fred Jones gets bought out?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You're wrong Grinch*



alphaorange said:


> From the CBA:
> 
> (a) A Team that drafts a player shall, during the period from the date of such NBA Draft (hereinafter, the “Initial Draft”) to the date of the next Draft (hereinafter, the “Subsequent Draft”), be the only Team with which such player may negotiate or sign a Player Contract, provided that, on or before the July 15 immediately following the Initial Draft (for a First Round Pick), or in the two (2) weeks before the September 5 immediately following the Initial Draft (for a Second Round Pick), such Team has made a Required Tender to such player. If a Team has made a Required Tender to such a player and the player has not signed a Player Contract within the period between the Initial Draft and the Subsequent Draft, the Team that drafted the player shall lose its exclusive right to negotiate with the player and the player will then be eligible for selection in the Subsequent Draft.
> 
> Whether or not the Knicks made a qualifying offer is unknown but I would have to assume that IT would have at least done that to protect his investment. It does not require Nichols to sign it.


you don't understand , if the knicks make a qualifying offer and nichols accepts it then the only way nichols is not a knick is if they then cut him....in which case they lose his rights.

usually what happens is the team in question takes it upon themselves to offer a qualifying offer and then helps the player find a much better paying opportunity overseas so every1 wins .

but if nichols doesn't want to go he can force the issue and make the knicks take him or cut him.

you have a link but you aren't really paying attention to how things are done.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Before Zeke does anything else this offseason he need to look at the future Neucleus he put together in PG-Nate, PG-Collins, SG-Nichols, SF-Chandler, SF-Balkman, PF-Lee, and C/F-Morris. The thought of holding on to all 7 of these players for the next 2 to 3 season together could pay off Big time under the same coach (We had 5 coaches in 4 seasons under Zeke). They all are great contributors on both sides of the court, so being a superb Role-Player is easy for each of these players. 

Demetris Nichols performance is a shoe-in as SG-Crawford backup, whether playing with the majority of Starters or the majority of Bench players his style of talent fits in well. 

I dont see a future in Dickau or Fred Jones on this team or in any Knick rotation. I'm sure if Zeke keep them around for the Preseason games they will play well, but there is no place on this team for them.


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

Nichols is what the Knicks need. He's big enough at 6'8, can shoot off of the dribble and is athletic. Dan Dickau should get cut seeing that the Knicks don't need another point guard. Please I beg for Thomas to keep Nichols.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

C-Rave said:


> Nichols is what the Knicks need. He's big enough at 6'8, can shoot off of the dribble and is athletic. Dan Dickau should get cut seeing that the Knicks don't need another point guard. Please I beg for Thomas to keep Nichols.


nba's a business. Dickau's an expiring contract


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thats right...*

A business of winning games. The knicks have already proven that expiring contracts have no more value to them than any other. look at all the MAJOR buy outs.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Thats right...*



alphaorange said:


> A business of winning games. The knicks have already proven that expiring contracts have no more value to them than any other. look at all the MAJOR buy outs.


it's a business to make money. How many more games are you going to win with nichols? If you buy out dickau and then sign nichols you're spending more money than just keeping or trading dickau


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I don't think we know*

how much Nichols can do for us, but its a sure bet we know how much ****au CAN'T do for us.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

The NBDL is a completely adequate place for Nichols right now and this isn't a big deal. Let's see what he can do at that level - if he can play, he'll earn a callup.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*As I understand it....*

He would have to turn down their offer to be able to play in Europe but there is no way he can play in the nbdl if they made an offer unless he accepts the offer. He would then have to be part of the roster here. Europe is the only option as far as I have read. Or another team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

budselig said:


> The NBDL is a completely adequate place for Nichols right now and this isn't a big deal. Let's see what he can do at that level - if he can play, he'll earn a callup.


i wouldn't send nichols to the nbdl , I'd send chandler , wilson needs the game experience more and the knicks are more stocked at the 3/4 spots whereas nichols gives them some depth at the 2 where the knicks are a lil' shallow if the send jones packing which is likely .


----------

